# Why is my post on a thread blocked?



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi, I checked the rules and I don’t think I broke any of them? I was trying to respond to someone in a thread about lip pain and it has made my comment “invisible awaiting moderation”? Just talking about technique, no cuss words or anything, why? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

My guess would be when you are new the system flags for moderation when you go over a certain number of posts in a 24 hour period.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Serafino said:


> My guess would be when you are new the system flags for moderation when you go over a certain number of posts in a 24 hour period.


Except I was able to write this one afterwards? (And this, too! 😄)

I wouldn’t mind except someone went out of their way to offer advice and now I can’t reply so I come across like an ingrate!


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

Zasterz said:


> Except I was able to write this one afterwards? (And this, too! 😄)
> 
> I wouldn’t mind except someone went out of their way to offer advice and now I can’t reply so I come across like an ingrate!


Maybe it depends on the forum. As to coming across like an ingrate, relax, forums operate on longer timelines than other social media.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Zasterz said:


> Except I was able to write this one afterwards? (And this, too! 😄)
> 
> I wouldn’t mind except someone went out of their way to offer advice and now I can’t reply so I come across like an ingrate!


No idea on why your post would be blocked, but you could send a private message to the user you want to thank. Click your profile icon, click on conversations, and start a new one.


----------

